# Projekt OWL Bikepacking Challenge



## exto (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich mich ne Weile mit dem Thema Tour Divide beschäftigt habe und mich letztes Jahr an der Grenzsteintrophy versucht hab, bin ich überzeugt, dass es Zeit wird, dass wir hier in OWL auch sowas haben. Bei den geilen Revieren, die wir hier haben lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall.

Das Ganze soll etwa 500 km lang werden und grob gesagt ein Mal rund um OWL führen. Etwa so:





Beim Thema OWL bietet sich an, das Ganze unter das Thema Cherusker zu stellen und das Hermannsdenkmal und Kalkriese als Fixpunkte zu nehmen.

Damit dabei nicht nur Forstautobahnen und Feldwege unter die Räder kommen, muss natürlich an der Strecke getüftelt werden. Genau da bräuchte ich eure Hilfe! Ich kenne mich zwar einigermaßen aus, aber es gibt auch weiße Flecken auf meiner persönlichen Landkarte. Besonders für folgende Abschnitte bräuchte ich Unterstützung.

Bielefeld bis Teuto südlich Osnabrück
von dort bis Osnabrück Innenstadt (Hasetor)
Kalkriese bis Bergkirchen (Wiehengebirge)
Steinbergen bis in die Bückeberge
Bückeberge bis Bad Nenndorf

Von Bad Nenndorf über Deister, Süntel, Hameln, Nordlippe, Lemgo bis Detmold hab' ich die Strecke fertig. Bis Bielefeld kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. Das Erste Teilstück von Bad Oeynhausen bis Steinbergen und das letzte von Bergkirchen bis Bad Oeynhausen sind auch fertig.

Die Strecken sollten sich in etwa an den großen Wanderrouten orientieren (E11, E1, Herrmannsweg, Wittekindsweg), aber nicht zu Forstautobahnlastig werden. Singletrails sind immer willkommen, sollten aber nicht zu technisch sein und schon grob in "Fahrtrichtung" liegen. hauptsächlich im Wald anstatt über offene Landschaft. Soll schließlich n bisschen herausfordernd werden und sich von anderen Events dieser Art unterscheiden 

Wenn ich alle Streckenteile zusammengepuzzelt habe, möchte ich die Strecke 1x komplett abfahren. Wenn's bis dahin klappt, würde ich das in der letzten Juli-/ersten Augustwoche tun.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust, bei dem Projekt mitzumachen. Entweder indem er mal den Guido spielt oder auf eigene Faust losfährt und mir dann GPX Tracks zukommen lässt, oder wie auch immer.

Ach so: Die Erstausgabe des eigentlichen Events ist dann für 2014 geplant.


----------



## el_wood (22. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Idee  Schon mal mein erster Vorschlag: Osnabrück
westlich zu umrunden bis zum "nassen Dreieck" dort treffen Mittelland und Dortmund-Ems Kanal zusammen. 
Ich find den Hermannsweg gerade auf dem diesem Teilstück über Tecklenburg sehr schön. Nichts technisches, außer hier 
und da ein paar Treppchen und steilere Stücke, aber sehr passend für so eine Challenge, und die Mehr KM wert (statt in Osnabrück in der Eisdiele zu sitzen).
Links und rechts des Hermannsweges sind noch eine paar schöne Trails die man mit einbauen kann. 
Vom Dreieck dann ein Stück den Mittelandkanal hoch und bei Achmer wieder in den "Wald".

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Grenzsteintrophy dieses Jahr zeitlich hinbekomme (und warum ich mir das überhaupt nochmal antun will ), 
als Vorbereitung möchte ich den H-Weg auf alle Fälle von Rheine bis Leopolstal abfahren. Bisher bin ich immer nur Teilstücke gefahren.
 Hier sind eine paar schöne Vorschläge von
Tristero http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528632&page=2, die ich mitfahren möchte. Den Track bekommst du natürlich dann.
Ich kann auch ein paar Brennesseltrails und Killerrindsviecher fürs
GST Feeling einbauen  Und falls ich die GST 2013 mitfahre, dort einige Leuten von der OWL BPC 2014 erzählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (22. April 2013)

@exto

bezüglich nördlich von Osnabrück suche ich mal ein paar GPS Schnipsel der Streckenteile zusammen, die mir dort am besten gefallen haben, und die auch grösstenteils bei den CTF Runden der Radsportvereine von Engter und Venne mit bei sind.

weiter östlich um Ostercappeln würde _ich_ dann nicht den Wiehenkamm befahren, zwar hat man da entlang der Eisenbahnstrecke einen interessanten Terassenblick in die Tiefebene, aber dann folgende Anstieg ist absolut nicht 'trekkingtauglich' und meistens auf Grund der schattigen Nordlage und irgendwie wohl auch auf Grund der Struktur des Bergkörpers meistens arg 'feucht'. Statt dessen würde dort ich eine Schwenker südlich machen Richtung Dübberort/Schledehausen (also die Richtung, nicht bis  und dort durchs - ich wills mal liebliche nennen - Hügel- und Talland fahren, vielleicht mit Teilstrecken des Diva Walks mitzunehmen und dann Richtung Bad Essen wieder den Weihen anzielen. So müsste auch gut Anschluss an die Vorschläge der Leute aus Lübbecke/PrOldendorf gegeben sein.

BTW hier hat sich jemand auch ein paar Gedanken gemacht, sollte man sich mal in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## exto (30. April 2013)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Danke erst mal für eure Tipps. Ich hab mir das mal auf der Karte angesehen. Osnabrück auszulassen, bzw. zu umfahren, ist mir bisher gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Ich hatte das halt als letzten Versorgungspunkt vor dem finalen Teilstück gedacht. Der Schwenk über das nasse Dreieck ist ja schon ein Paar Kilometer lang. Andererseits ist das natürlich ein schönes (fast das einzige) Teilstück, auf dem man es mal rollen lassen könnte. Versorgen kann man sich ja auch in Bad Iburg, Lengerich oder Tecklenburg. Zur Not ein Abstecher nach Ibbenbüren. Das Mehrgewicht an Wasser und Verpflegung fällt ja nicht so auf, weil die nächsten Kilometer dann ja flach wie'n Teller sind. Nachteil: Die flachen Kilometer machen's in Verbindung mit den vielen, vielen Höhenmetern vor- und nachher noch schwieriger für Singlespeeder 

Im Norden würde ich die Kanalpassage dann bis Kalkriese durchziehen. Das Varusschlacht Museum will ich unbedingt mit drin haben. Soll ja schließlich Cherusker 500 heißen, das Ding. Da kann man nicht den Hermann mitnehmen und Kalkriese weglassen. Da gibt's Kloppe 

Von dort aus ein Stück Richtung Süden und auf dem DiVa Walk wieder zum Wiehen sieht auch gut aus. Wo ist denn der besagte Anstieg? Ich nehme mal an, östlich von Ostercappeln, hinter der Lecker Mühle???

Ach ja, @el_wood : Stacheldraht, Brennesseln, Elektrozäune... Alles kein Thema, aber so'n GST-Bullen, der sich vor seine Mädels stellt, muss ich nicht noch mal haben. Der hatte definitiv dickere Eier, als ich


----------



## el_wood (2. Mai 2013)

Welchen Zeitrahmen hast du dir denn für die Erstbefahrung gesetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts aus? Ich bin neugierig Axel 

LG Jens


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab den größten Teil der Strecke zusammen. Ein Paar Passagen sind, zumindest für mich, noch ziemlich theoretisch.
Ab dem 29. hab ich wieder 2Wochen Urlaub. Da werd ich mein Simple satteln, campingklamotten und einen vollgeladenen Kindle einsacken und gaaanz gemütlich die Strecke abgondeln.
Wenn alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausfällt, gibt's das Ding nächstes Jahr zum genießen 
Dann wird's Zeit, sich ein Paar weitergehende Gedanken über so Dinge wie Zeitpunkt usw. zu machen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juli 2013)

Das klingt gut! Meld dich wenn du in der Ecke bist - vllt passts ja, dann musst du nicht alles alleine treten


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2013)

So, ich bin zurück von der Probrfahrt!

465 Kilometer mit etwa 9000 HM. 

Die Tips mit der Passage bis zum nassen Dreieck, bzw. mit dem Einbau von Teilen des DiVa-Walks nördlich von Osnabrück haben sich als goldrichtig erwiesen. Bis auf ein, zwei kleine Passagen in den Bückebergen z.B. hat sich alles, was ich im Vorfeld zusammengekramt hatte, als prima erwiesen.
Die Strecke ist insgesammt hart, aber machbar und abwechslungsreich. Der Teil zwischen Hameln und Lemgo ist ein bisschen erholsamer als der Start. Der Teuto (besonders zwischen Oerlinghausen und Bad Iburg) ist konditionell schon heftig. Besonders, wenn man mit Gepäck unterwegs ist. Da kommt's dann ganz gut, dass es zwischen Ibbenbüren und Ostercappeln mal 50 Kilometer gut rollt. 
Der Rest ist wieder ruppiger und leider schwierig in der Versorgung. Wenn man keine unnötigen Abstecher ins Tiefland machen will, sind Venne und Ostercappeln die letzten Versorgungspunkte.

Insgesammt hat die Tour trotz "Mörderklima" ne Menge Spaß gemacht und wird als "Rennen" sicher härter, als mancher sich das vorstellt


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2013)

Na das klingt dochmal nach einer ordentlichen Hausnummer! Da bräuchte ich dann wohl 15 Tage für! 
Dir hats also gut gefallen?  Bist du durch Lübbecke lediglich den Wittekindsweg gefahren? Oder soll das alles noch nicht verraten werden?


----------



## exto (14. November 2013)

So Leute, ich will das Ding mal wieder n bisschen vorholen.

Ich bin grad dabei, die aufgezeichneten Tracks ein bisschen frisch zu machen und aufzubügeln. Ganz schön viel Arbeit und ziemlich zeitintensiv. Jetzt ist mir klar, warum Gunnar von der Grenzsteintrophy das immer bei ner Firma in Auftrag gibt 

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch Locals Lust (und ein GPS Gerät), sich mal das ein oder andere Streckenstück als Track schicken zu lassen, mal abzufahren und zu gucken, ob ich irgendwo rechts oder links davon nen geilen Trail liegen lassen habe, der eigentlich ein "Muss" ist?

Noch was:

Ich mach mir ne Menge Gedanken über den besten Zeitpunkt des Rennens. Juni (Grenzsteintrophy), Juli und August (Sommerferien) sind eigentlich raus. Eigentlich fänd' ich Anfang Oktober ganz geil. Gibt's da Meinungen von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2013)

Hi,

habe kein GPS-Gerät und das Handy packt es auch nicht, ansonsten würde ich dir sehr sehr gerne helfen!
Finde ich geil was du da durchziehst!


----------



## el_wood (17. November 2013)

Tach, schön das du das Ding auf die Beine stellen willst, kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, nächstes Jahr mitzufahren. Je nach sportlichem
Ehrgeiz bietet sich dafür ein verlängertes Wochende an. Aber ehrlich gesagt macht das erst so richtig Spaß, wenn man unterwegs abends sein Zelt oder Tarp an schöner Stelle aufbaut. Dafür ist es (mir) im Oktober defintiv zu schattig, nachts ist eben kälter als draussen  So eine Langstrecken Fahrt ist im Oktober etwas ganz anderes als im Frühsommer, konnte ich am vom 3. auf den 4. Oktober bei der *Heide Dirt *feststellen.Es war trocken und Kalt, super zu fahren, aber sobald man steht kühlt man sofort aus. Da schreit das Weichei abends nach Dusche und Bett.  Ende Juni/Anfang Juli ist für sowas einfach ein Superzeitpunkt. Ich weiß das gibt es Überschneidungen mit GST / Sommerferien und wahrscheinlich vielen anderen Events. Wäre halt intressant zu wissen, wer an der OWL überhaupt Spaß hätte und Terminvorschläge abzugeben.
Ach ja, ich kann gerne Teilstücke aus den West und Südbereich der Runde mal abfahren, immer ran mit der gpx Datei.


----------



## exto (20. November 2013)

Jau, schick ich dir mal. Ich bin mit'm durchbürsten jetzt so auf Höhe von Tecklenburg angelangt. Wenn ich oben im Wiehen angekommen bin, schicke ich dir mal Teuto und Kanal. Obwohl, am Kanal gibt's ja nicht so viele Alternativen


----------



## Marco_HF (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo finde die Idee auch sehr gut. Wohne am Wiehengebierge und kenne schon viel zwischen Bad Essen und den Kaiser.. Wenn ich Dir helfen kann schick mir die Tracks.. Email dann per PM 

Gruß Marco


----------



## exto (8. Januar 2015)

Jetzt geht's loooos!

Infos und alles Weitere gibt's hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/


----------

